# casa dorada confusion!!!



## shsansone (Feb 21, 2009)

Club Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort
DOR  
San José del Cabo, Baja California Sur, Mexico 

When I look at intervals web site, the bedrooms and accomodations look totally different than their direct web site. The direct web site says that they are affiliated with the preferred hotels of the world. Those pictures are great!! The tug reviews talk about the Hilton.  Can anyone help me out?  Am planning next years spring break (am a nurse at a high school) and really need one by then!!


----------



## cvillegal (Feb 21, 2009)

I stayed there last year. It's part hotel, and part timeshare. Nice property. Had a great time.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 22, 2009)

And to make it even more confusing, they recently completed Casa Dorado on Medano Beach in Cabo San Lucas--a totally different Casa Dorado than the one with a golf course.  I don't belong to II and don't have access to their website. But, if you could get an exchange into this new resort on Medano Beach, it's in a better location, in my opinion.  It's right on the safe, swimmable beach and is within easy walking distance to town. You wouldn't need a car here and you'd probably need a car at the other location on the golf course.


----------



## shsansone (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Karen, I saw that as well on the Casa Dorada web site. We have never been to cabo, just cancun and playa. I thought both places were great. The medando beach is newer and I think that they are still building. The rooms and facilities look beautiful. The only thing I am hesitant about is that some of the reviews say this is noisy at night?? I would think with air con you would hardly hear anything?? 
The hilton hotel rooms look gorgeous. From what I have read it appears that the timeshares are independent of the Hilton and are owned by a developer? I am wondering if the rooms on II's web site are reflective of what they actually look like? 
We would need a car/taxi initially regardless of where we stay, if we wanted to make a grocery run to Costco or Walmart correct?
Thanks for the response.


----------



## shsansone (Feb 22, 2009)

Karen, by the way, thanks for the excellent links you compiled for mexico. I did see the grocery shopping in cabo link. Extremely helpful!! I might see if I can contact some of the people who did reviews directly for the casa dorada hilton. I remember reading one from Jan 08 and I think it was a 2 part review.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 22, 2009)

shsansone said:


> We would need a car/taxi initially regardless of where we stay, if we wanted to make a grocery run to Costco or Walmart correct?
> Thanks for the response.



There's a big store called City Club that is similar to Costco that is within easy walking distance from the Medano Beach location.  You could walk there and take a taxi back.  Costco and Walmart are pretty close as well & you could take a taxi there & back.  There is also a grocery store called Aramburo in downtown Cabo that is within walking distance, too. It has just about everything you need, but some things might be higher priced. You don't have to buy in bulk, though, like at Costco & City Club.

City Club is a membership club like Costco, but for tourists they let you shop there and charge a small fee  for temporary membership when you check out.

We've been going to Cabo every year for the last ten years, and I think for a first-time visit to Cabo, it's nice not to have to rent a car and deal with driving in a new place.  Being able to walk to town and have all the water activities right there on the beach in front of one's resort is a big plus, in my opinion.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 23, 2009)

*Hope this helps!*



shsansone said:


> Club Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort
> DOR
> San José del Cabo, Baja California Sur, Mexico
> 
> When I look at intervals web site, the bedrooms and accomodations look totally different than their direct web site. The direct web site says that they are affiliated with the preferred hotels of the world. Those pictures are great!! The tug reviews talk about the Hilton.  Can anyone help me out?  Am planning next years spring break (am a nurse at a high school) and really need one by then!!



Club Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort
DOR , Managed by Hilton, Trades with II. Management trying to push out the timeshare owners so that Hilton can use the property for large conventions. 

Club Casa Dorada Beach and Golf Resort
Managed by Dreams, Trades with RCI, Mandatory all inclusive if booked via RCI, optional AI if owner or owner's guest. Top notch food and drinks. I own 4weeks at this resort. Part hotel, part timeshare. Special privileges to owner's or owner's guests. Popular for hosting weddings. Family friendly with excellent kid's program. 

Club Casa Dorada at the Medano Beach
Brand new resort, best location in Medano Beach, no all inclusive.

For owners at all 3 resorts, all bookings and maintenance fees are handled by GBS international out of Florida.


----------



## kiddluckie (Feb 24, 2009)

Club Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort:

We stayed here last year and had a wonderful time.  The timeshare is in a separate section of the hotel and the pictures on the II website are accurate.  IMHO, the timeshare is not decorated as nicely as the hotel rooms, but don't let this keep you from going.  The grounds are absolutely beautiful and the staff there is excellent.  

We actually enjoyed the location of the hotel, being in the corridor they get less crowded.  We would lay out by the wonderful pool most of the days and then drive into Cabo for dinner and then the bars.  The drive is about 20 minutes to dt Cabo which we actually made a couple times a day on occasion (as you can tell, if you stay here you must rent a car or pay high taxi fees).  

If you read the reviews on TA under the Hilton Los Cabos, it will give you a good idea of what the resort is like.  If you would like pictures of the hotel and rooms send me an email at michaelb5150@yahoo.com


----------



## charlietuna (Apr 3, 2009)

*Club Casa Dorada Beach & Golf Resort*

we will be there july 13-27th 2009, not our first time in cabo.
  have no fear of the all-inclusive initial cost, it is will be one of the most
  exciting,and healthy vacations ever. you can eat as healthy as you wish
24/7 or you can stay drunk and pork out 24/7, your choice.
       just remember nobody will see your thong bikini,if your gut is hanging
       over it.   charlie tuna


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Apr 7, 2009)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Club Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort
> DOR , Managed by Hilton, Trades with II. Management trying to push out the timeshare owners so that Hilton can use the property for large conventions.
> 
> Club Casa Dorada Beach and Golf Resort
> ...




Just to add to my previous post. The mandatory all inclusive rate (if booked via RCI exchange) is a lot more money than the all inclusive rate if you are an owner or rent from an owner. The current all inclusive rate for owners is $80/adult/per day, kids under 6 are free. This rate vary between $60 to $80 depending on the season. The rate for RCI exchangers is close to $100 per adult per day.


----------



## charlietuna (Jun 3, 2009)

*dreams casadorada beach&golf resort*

our original $89.00 per day all inclusive on ll/14/08, was reduced to $70.00
per day on 05/26/09.
     we will be there july 13-27 in unit # 429, celebrating my 70th.
      hope someone reads this stuff,maybe we can meet?
                remember Mexico has the best replica stuff in the world, so besides getting Tan, drunk,overfed,oggling throw in some shopping.


----------



## charlietuna (Jul 8, 2009)

*Club Casa Dorada*

here it is july 9,and only a few days before going down to Cabo,we have 
never heard if any online people will be there at the same time. l am already
to go, l had my haircut today,finish up my toothwhitening friday.lost a few
more lbs. got a little suntanheadstart, ready to party. What are you waiting
for?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 8, 2009)

charlietuna said:


> ...remember Mexico has the best replica stuff in the world, ....



Not really. Wait till you travel to China, HongKong, India, etc.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 8, 2009)

charlietuna said:


> , celebrating my 70th.


Have a happy birthday, Charlie.  If you don't find any Tuggers to celebrate with, I'm sure you'll find some other party animals in Cabo.


----------



## missdaisy10 (Jul 12, 2009)

The confusion between the three Casa Doradas isn't helped when the TUG Reviews and Ratings sections can't get it straight either.  

If you look at the latest review on Club Casa Dorada Spa and Golf (this is the one attached to the Hilton Los Cabos) you will find a review that is actually for Club Casa Dorada Beach and Golf (this is the one attached to the Dreams resort).  

I am also fairly sure that the same reviewer also did a rating of 8 somethng that got incorrectly applied to CCD Spa and Golf since the rating for that resort dropped to 9.13 at about the same.  CCD Spa and Golf usually gets rated higher than in the 8's.  

I have tried to bring this mistake the attention of the Mexico TUG moderator twice.  Maybe the third time is the charm.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 12, 2009)

missdaisy10 said:


> I have tried to bring this mistake the attention of the Mexico TUG moderator twice.  Maybe the third time is the charm.


Sorry, I don't have anything to do with the Mexico reviews, I just moderate the Mexico forum.

Please send a private message to KristinB who takes care of the Mexico reviews.


----------



## missdaisy10 (Jul 13, 2009)

Karen G--

The reason I posted on here rather than sending something to KristinB, the Mexico reviews moderator, is because I have already sent her two emails trying to get her to clear up the confusion and move the review to its proper resort.  These were done over a several week period so there has certainly been time to get it done.  

My thought by posting here, rather than trying again to KristinB, was the hope that someone might know how to jog her memory on this.  

Suffice to say, the confusion will only get worse if the professionals can't get it right either or if they don't correct misinformation when it is brought to their attention.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 13, 2009)

missdaisy10 said:


> Suffice to say, the confusion will only get worse if the professionals can't get it right either or if they don't correct misinformation when it is brought to their attention.



May I remind you that we are all volunteers here and if you have an issue with a moderator or anyone else who has a part in keeping TUG operating, the proper method of communicating is by private message.  We aren't paid professional staff here and I find your comments rather rude.

I see that you are an owner at the Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort and you know the resorts very well.  When processing reviews submitted to TUG, the volunteer has just the information on the form to go by.  The volunteers can't possibly know or have been to every resort that is reviewed.  This is an especially confusing situation since there are three resorts in Cabo with the very similar names--even the person who submitted the review and stayed at the resort didn't get the resort identifier correct.

I will pass on your complaint to KristinB, but in the future please address your concerns by private message.


----------



## KristinB (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi folks!  Sorry about my lack of attention to this issue -- I've been dealing with an eldercare situation (my 81 year old mom), and I've been stretched thin.  Yes, it appears that I have to create a new page for the other resort and then move the review over.  I will try to take care of it by the end of the week.

And thanks for the help, I've never been to Mexico myself and have no idea about these resorts at all...


----------



## KristinB (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay, turns out I was wrong, I didn't have to create a new page -- it's just when I did a search by RCI number, the resort didn't come up for some reason.  Anyway, I've moved the review in question.  If anyone else notices reviews gone awry, please email or PM me, and I will try to take care of them in a more timely manner.  And as Karen mentioned, we are all volunteers.   (I think when I got the first email, I was on a two week timeshare vacation, as well.)


----------

